# snake killing device being sold



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

hello fellow dendrophiles. any of you here that love snakes...or at least think they have a place in this world should look at this

http://www.snakesnare.com

i encourage you to email this guy and encourage him (not put him down) lets convince him that this is wrong. i know that snakes are not going to be the only thing snared. this is very disturbing to me and i hope this can be stopped.i encourage you to send this to other forums, friends, family...whatever. if your a snake lover, help their cause. thank you


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

That's a pretty cruel little device.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

It's no more cruel than a shovel blade or a bullet.


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

Well, I think clear cutting acres of land for a housing development, plopping down a golf course, and then wondering why the native snakes in this case, deer in the south, gators in Florida, and cougars in the southwest are encroaching on "your land" and then killing them is a bit presumptuous and the kind of thing that has put so many species on a one way road to extinction. In this case who really is the nuisance animal?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Agreed.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Dane said:


> It's no more cruel than a shovel blade or a bullet.


True, but I think that the fact that it was made specifically to decapitate snakes makes it especially gruesome.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

I think it's better than someone going out and basing the head with a rock until it's dead. It could also be used to handle very deadly snakes with if modified a bit, like coat the wire in cloth so it doesn't cut.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

> coat the wire in cloth so it doesn't cut.


I think a real snake pole would serve that purpose better without the chance of harming the animal.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

the thing is...this is promoting the killing of snakes. and you know snakes are NOT the only thing on peoples hit lists..... heloderma suspectum i bet will be a target. many other lizards and small animals as well are at potential threat of this devise. sure, people are going to kill snakes regardless with cars, rocks, shovels, or whatever.... but this device is promoting the death of innocent reptiles. thus increasing their chances of dying. not cool.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

This devise is NOT in any form a good way to handle a snake, if you don't take its head off (original intention), you'd probibly sufficate it while trying to get it to hold still, or damage the sensitive spine. Its also a great way to get nailed by a snake (have you ever tried to get a little loop at the end of a pole over something that actually MOVES?). There are snake hooks and tongs to handle snakes that are much better/easier on both ends.

Its a way to get a buck off people's fears (or in this case, $35). Snakes are benificial, but are also "scary" (and thus bad/evil) to the average person who doesn't have a clue. Plus they eat the fuzzy/cute/adorable critters (which are actually pests.... how did that get switched around?!).

I honestly don't think emailing the people will do anything. Its there to make money, why do they care if there are people who won't use it for various reasons? There are just as many people buying the damn thing.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

well, if we can raise peoples awareness, we did something. its worth a try. what is it going to hurt?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

lAwareness is great, but I don't think the producers of this product are just going to have a magic lightbuld go off in their head if we flood their emails (which would be taken more as harassment), so its wasted energy. This product actually came up on caudata.org as well.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

well, whatever........ you cant change anyone, but it doesnt mean someone cant be influenced for the future. its been posted..take it as you wish....


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't condone the killing of snakes either. Most snakes are completely harmless, and I can just see this thing being used on innocent corn/rat/king/snakes by stupid people who think "OMG IT'S A SNAKE! KILL IT KILL IT KILL IT!". When I was working as a cashier, I ran into a woman who wanted to know if we sold dog beds. Since I worked at a hardware store, I gave her directions to the local Petco. She wouldn't even step in the store because they sold ball pythons and baby corns. Plus $35.00 will buy you a nice set of tongs, or at least a very long snake hook, both of which are much safer (for both the person and the snake) to use than this thing.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

anyone know if they take paypal ?

:twisted: 

just kidding...couldn't resist being myself :wink: 




josh_r said:


> hello fellow dendrophiles. any of you here that love snakes...or at least think they have a place in this world should look at this
> 
> http://www.snakesnare.com
> 
> i encourage you to email this guy and encourage him (not put him down) lets convince him that this is wrong. i know that snakes are not going to be the only thing snared. this is very disturbing to me and i hope this can be stopped.i encourage you to send this to other forums, friends, family...whatever. if your a snake lover, help their cause. thank you


----------



## dcameron (Jun 9, 2004)

This product came up almost a year ago and we were successful in shutting this guy down. I see now that it was only temporary. He is based in Iowa and on his old site there were some statements that the DNR was interested in; pertaining to threatened native animals. Sometimes people think that they can't make a difference, but it is surprising what the masses can do. So I do encourage you to write and call this character and let him know how you feel.
-Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

Whether it will make a difference or not by emailing him is not a reason to shun the idea. Making your voice heard is still worth it. You have to stand up for what it right even if the outcome is not what you desire. That is similar to saying you shouldn't vote because you don't believe your candidate will be victorious. Either way it's each person's decision as to whether or not they believe it to be worth their time. 

I cannot even fathom someone entertaining the idea that this sort of thing is acceptable even for a second, venomous snake or not. I have been catching venomous snakes for quite a few years and am appalled each time I hear someone using that as a justification for condemning their lives. It could literally make me vomit. :-(

Kevin


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm sure we can shut him down pretty quick if we tell PETA where he lives :twisted:

I live in Iowa and know a guy who works for the DNR, maybe I'll ask him what he knows. Anyone know if he's still based in Iowa?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Decided to move this post to the lounge where it would be more visible. To put it in short, Peta would not do anything. They don't care about animals, only money. The Humane Society of the United States is the same way.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

You've got a point, snakes aren't the cute or cuddly critters that PETA usually gets all worked up about. I dunno though, I think that the gruesomeness of this extermination device might offset that fact.

But then again maybe they wouldn't do anything. Anyone else think that PETA would do something about this if they knew? Did they get involved last year before he was shut down?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

He cant last long , imagine the first idiot who tries to use this on a rattle snake , screws it up and gets hit with 1 or more strikes by the snake, im sure hes gonna have the pants sued off him at some point :!:


----------



## jbates (Apr 5, 2004)

zoso said:


> He cant last long , imagine the first idiot who tries to use this on a rattle snake , screws it up and gets hit with 1 or more strikes by the snake, im sure hes gonna have the pants sued off him at some point :!:


My thoughts, exactly. I sincerely hope that nobody actually tries to use this product. People able to competently capture venomous snakes typically have too much respect for the creatures to kill them. Similarly, people who are looking to exterminate snakes out of fear typically know very little about them and how to interact with them safely. This really looks like a no-win situation for all involved.


----------



## jbates (Apr 5, 2004)

This is very telling: not once does the word "safe" appear in connection with the product anywhere on the website. Food for thought.


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

I contacted PETA just out of curiosity. I'll let you know if they reply. Anybody figure out where this company is based?

Best,

Marcos


----------

